# More beans put away



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I purchased a case of beans (Goya Pinto Beans) and along with some I already had..ended up putting away about 24 lbs..Mylar bag inside 5 gallon bucket with 02 absorber

I have 20 lbs of lentils I have to put up also...never stored them in bulk before though


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I prepare for just my wife and myself. When I first started storing dry foods in Mylar, I used 5 gallon bags, with "zip lock" seals so I could slose the bag to keep dirt and bugs out, once I cut the heat seal. Since then, I've pretty much changed to using 1 and 2 gallon Mylar bags depending on the type of food. Now that I live in AZ, I've found a problem using oxygen abosrbers. Believe it or not, the humdity down here is so low (6%), that the oxygen absorbers don't do a great job. I have to wait until the monsson storms are coming thru to package my foods, when the humidity goes up above 30-35%. I even tried wetting the absorbers, with poor results.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I prepare for just my wife and myself. When I first started storing dry foods in Mylar, I used 5 gallon bags, with "zip lock" seals so I could slose the bag to keep dirt and bugs out, once I cut the heat seal. Since then, I've pretty much changed to using 1 and 2 gallon Mylar bags depending on the type of food. Now that U live in AZ, I've found a problem using oxygen abosrbers. Believe it or not, the humdity down here is so low (6%), that the oxygen absorbers don't do a great job. I have to wait until the monsson storms are coming thru to package my foods, when the humidity goes up above 30-35%. I even tried wetting the absorbers, with poor results.


I fix I've heard for that is dry ice. I haven't used it before so I have no idea of how much to use but, especially in your case, it's worth looking into. I do know our local Winco sells it by the checkout area.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Inceptor: I've heard of using dry ice to fill the Mylar bags with CO2 to displace the oxygen (carbon dioxide purge). I have the equipement to do a nitrogen purge (used by Mountain House foods) and use it when neccesary. My comment was more for newbies in AZ.


----------

